# understanding anesthetic for small procedure



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

So Farley has to have a large mole (has been growing and is just starting to bother him) from one of his lower eyelids. They say they are going to make a V incision and cut it out and sew the lower lid back together.

They will be putting him under for this.

Last time he had anesthetic (for neck xray) they gave him back to me with sh** stuck all in his butt fur and in a delerious state. He spent the next 8 hours at home moaning, wandering around aimlessly, unable to rest.

It was Domitor (Medetomidine)+ Hydromorphone that they used. The vet seemed to think it was the hydromorphone that he was reacting too.

They said they will give him something to counter act the hydromorphone when comming to. Started with a "b" maybe? Anyone know anything about this?

I have noted that on the interweb it says that stressed patients do not always do well on Domitar. Farley would definately fall into the stessed catagory at the vet...does that mean that they have to use more of it for those patients? What does "don't do well" mean?
http://www.vasg.org/pre-anesthetic_protocols.htm

Thanks...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

PM sent...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Last time he had anesthetic (for neck xray) they gave him back to me with sh** stuck all in his butt fur and in a delerious state. He spent the next 8 hours at home moaning, wandering around aimlessly, unable to rest.
> 
> It was Domitor (Medetomidine)+ Hydromorphone that they used. The vet seemed to think it was the hydromorphone that he was reacting too.
> 
> ...


Doesn't the Dilaudid (Hydromorphone) list those reactions under its not-uncommon side effects?

I'm sending you a PM, too, not because I know anything even close to as a much as Maren does (I certainly do NOT), but because I have a couple of bracheocephalic dogs and have researched G.A. like crazy for them.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks from those of you that PM'ed with suggestions.

They ended up not using any hydromorphone this time and he is much better...guess he just gets too tripped out on the opiates. Still a little confused, but able to rest some this time. He was shit free when returned to me this time also \\/

In the end they ended up just cauterizing the mole area and didn't even use stitches. There is a little dip in his eyelid, but he is no show dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Thanks from those of you that PM'ed with suggestions.
> 
> They ended up not using any hydromorphone this time and he is much better...guess he just gets too tripped out on the opiates. Still a little confused, but able to rest some this time. He was shit free when returned to me this time also \\/
> 
> In the end they ended up just cauterizing the mole area and didn't even use stitches. There is a little dip in his eyelid, but he is no show dog.



Good news! :-D


----------

